# Rassen oder der Ursprung des Homo sapiens



## Gast12308 (13. August 2012)

.....


----------



## Hansvonwurst (13. August 2012)

*AW: Rassen*

Ich tu mich mit dem Begriff "Rasse" sehr schwer. Einerseits, weil er so schwammig ist, dass man sowohl sagen kann "Ja es gibt 'Menschenrassen'" als auch "Nein, es gibt keine 'Menschenrassen'". Andererseits auch, weil er (wie bereits von dir angesprochen) in rechter Propaganda sehr zur Auf- und Abwertung von bestimmten Gruppen benutzt wurde und daher auch sehr negativ besetzt ist.
(Gerade deswegen seh ich den Thread hier auch als Anlaufpunkt für sehr rechte User (falls sie sich hier mal in das Forum verirren))


----------



## turbosnake (13. August 2012)

Betrachten wir uns wie andere Tiere auch dann muss man feststellen das es zu viele Unterschiede zwischen uns gibt.
Würden uns jemand anders klassifizieren gäbe es wohl mehrere Menschen "Rassen".
Man kann aber auch sagen da alle Menschen bis auf die Hautfarbe praktisch gleich sind das er Mensch eine Rasse ist.


----------



## Koyote (13. August 2012)

Alpha_Skorpion schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Leute!
> 
> Ich habe in meiner Umgebung vernommen, dass viele Leute behaupten, es gäbe keine Rassen, insbesondere im deutschsprachigem Raum (ist mir klar, 2. WK). Die Geschichtslehrerin früher -Thema WK - hat mich nach meiner Äußerung, es gäbe sehr wohl Menschenrassen, als Nazi hingestellt. Völlig zu unrecht.
> Wieso wird das geleugnet, wo es doch wissenschaftlich einen Vorteil bringen könnte, zum Beispiel abgestimmte Medizin zu entwickeln. Ich habe mich einige Zeit mit Antrophologie beschäftigt, ebenso mit Genetik, und weiß, dass es zum Teil einige Unterschiede unter einigen Populationen gibt, wie zum Beispiel das Krebserkrankungsrisiko.
> ...



Der Geschichtslehrerin würde ich es aber geben! Wenn du deine Meinung vernünftig rüber gebracht hast und Sie dich gleich als so einen unmensch beschuldigt, würde ich der mal zeigen, das es so nicht geht.


----------



## der_knoben (13. August 2012)

*AW: Rassen*

Natürlich kann man die Menschen auch nach Rassen unterscheiden. Das sollte im Übrigen auch kein abwertender Begriff sein.
So hat sich jede Rasse doch Ihren naturellen Begebenheiten angepasst.
Nur sollte man eben bedenken, dass ein bestimmtes Merkmal Ihn nicht unbedingt besser gegenüber anderen macht.


----------



## Stryke7 (13. August 2012)

*AW: Rassen*

Das Thema an sich ist in Deutschland leider direkt etwas heikel, aber man sollte es nicht verschweigen.

Es ist natürlich, dass die Menschheit sich je nach Gebiet/Kontinent oder wie auch immer etwas unterscheidet.   Es gibt ganz offensichtlich genetische Unterschiede, welche zu einem optischen Unterschied führen.  Das ist nichts gutes oder schlechtes, es ist eifnach neutral. Und es ändert selbstverständlich nichts an irgendwelchen Werten der einzelnen Individuen.

Der Begriff "Rasse" ist tatsächlich etwas schwierig im Umgang. Nehmen wir mal das Beispiel Asiate <-->Europäer. Da gibts einige optische Unterschiede. Aber wo soll man da die Abgrenzung machen? Es ist ja nicht so, dass es auf der Landkarte einen Strich gibt, ab dem die Menschen (nicht die Länder!) eindeutig europäisch oder asiatisch sind, es  zwischen spanien und japan liegen ja noch ein paar Länder zwischen, in denen die Menschen sich ganz langsam immer mehr zum einen oder anderen verändert haben.  

Es ist also nicht so eifnach, Menschen zu kategorisieren. Natürlich kann man sagen, der eine hat helle Haut, der andere hat dunkle Haut, der nächste hat schmale Augen ...     Aber wo soll man die Grenze ziehen? 

Im Zuge der Globalisierung kann man Menschen mMn eh nicht mehr zu einzelnen Bevölkerungsgruppen sortieren, da wir dafür alle viel zu schnell und einfach herumreisen, umziehen,  oder unseren Genpool mit jemand ganz anderem vermischen können, so dass danach wieder mehr typische "Rassen-"merkmale gemischt werden. 

Aus dem Grund haben wir die Gleichberechtigung. Wir sind anders, aber das kann man nicht als gut oder schlecht bewerten, es ist eifnach.


Wie schon gesagt, ist dieses Thema in Deutschland ja leider immer recht heikel.  Genauso wie dargestellter Patriotismus in den USA Gang und Gäbe ist, wird man hier schnell als Nazi hingestellt.  Dabei vergessen manche Menschen schnell mal, dass der Patriotismus selbst nicht das große Problem mit den Nazis war (sonst könnten wir bald auch nen 3.WK gegen AmiLand anfangen), sondern ihre Menschenverachtende Einstellung und ihre grausamen Taten gegenüber jenen, die irgendwie "anders" wirkten. 

Ich finde nach wie vor dabei erstaunlich, dass man es als wirtschaftliche und gesellschaftliche Problemlösung angesehen hat, das halbe Volk umzubringen. Mal angenommen, niemand hätte den Nationalsozialismus gestoppt, worauf wäre das hinausgelaufen? Was wäre denn der nächste Schritt nach der Expansion des Reichs und der Ausrottung aller Juden, politischer Gegner etc. gewesen? Man hätte vor den gleichen Problemen gestanden wie vorher, die Wirtschaft wäre kaputt, allen ginge es schlecht. 


Aber ich schweife ab.


Als Lehrer wäre ich mal GANZ vorsichtig, welchen Schüler ich als Nazi bezeichne. Das kann so richtig in die Grütze gehen ...  
Wenn du dich nun ernsthaft beleidgt fühlst, solltest du das mal mit deiner Lehrerin oder vielleicht einem Vertrauenlehrer oder deinem Stufenberater besprechen. (Mit deiner Lehrerin willst du das möglicherweise nicht, aber Vertrauenslehrer/SV-Lehrer sind da meist eine gute Adresse    ).


Die Aufteilung in Rassen finde ich also nicht wirklich treffend, aber sie lässt sich natürlich auch nicht bestreiten. Das Thema totzuschweigen sind Relikte der Nachkriegszeit, in denen das Thema erstmal von jedem verdrängt wurde. Darüber ist man aber eigentlich schon seit ein paar Jahren hinweg,  es lässt sich besser aufbereiten und daraus lernen, wenn man drüber spricht.


So, wer bis jetzt durchgehalten hat, bekommt von mir ein Level-Up im Lesen-Skill


----------



## Gast12308 (13. August 2012)

.....


----------



## Stryke7 (13. August 2012)

*AW: Rassen*



Alpha_Skorpion schrieb:


> Es ist eben nicht so. Der physische Aufbau und zum Teil auch die Intelligenz unterscheiden sich unter den verschiedenen Populationen.


 
Die Phyik ja, die Intelligenz??  Da wär ich vorsichtig, obwohl es natürlich sein kann, dass verschiedene Populationen sich auch unterschiedlich entwickeln. Aber prinzipiell gibts da keinen gravierenden Unterschied.

Wir reden hier von genetischen Abweichungen im hundertstel-Prozent-Bereich.  Da sidn die Menschen im Mittel schon recht gleich


----------



## Gast12308 (13. August 2012)

.....


----------



## turbosnake (13. August 2012)

*AW: Rassen*

Ich habe mal kurz in den Wiki Artikelgeschaut und dort steht das Rushton meint das Schwarze unten stehen.
Wenn man sich die Verteiliung der Industrie anschaut sieht man das Afrika hinten liegt, die weißen "Europäer" sind imho mittlerweile nicht mehr führend und das Asien vorne liegt. Aber das hat nichts mit der Intelligenz zu tun.


----------



## Stryke7 (13. August 2012)

*AW: Rassen*

meines wissens nach  sind doch afrikaner theoretisch am weitesten entwickelt, da man davon ausgeht, dass sich der mensch von afrika aus verbreitet hat? 

die meinung von rushton klingt für mich nicht besonders wissenschaftlich, sondern eher nach pseudo-wissenschaftlichem rassismus. und nicht alles, was gedruckt wird, muss so richtig sein 

asiaten sind uns allen überlegen, während afrikaner den größten pfortpflanzungstrieb haben ?  sorry, aber das halte ich für quatsch.  
die nazis haben auch unterrichtsfächer zum unterschied zwischen deutschen und juden gemacht, deshalb war das trotzdem noch nicht richtig ...


----------



## Uter (13. August 2012)

*AW: Rassen*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Es ist natürlich, dass die Menschheit sich je nach Gebiet/Kontinent oder wie auch immer etwas unterscheidet.   Es gibt ganz offensichtlich genetische Unterschiede, welche zu einem optischen Unterschied führen.  Das ist nichts gutes oder schlechtes, es ist eifnach neutral. Und es ändert selbstverständlich nichts an irgendwelchen Werten der einzelnen Individuen.


 Klar gibt es Vor- und Nachteile. Siehe Hautfarbe: Menschen mit dunklerem Hauttyp haben in sonnigeren/wärmeren Regionen Vorteile.
Bei der Intelligenz macht das aber nichts aus und das ist der entscheidende Punkt.



Alpha_Skorpion schrieb:


> Es ist eben nicht so. Der physische Aufbau und zum Teil auch die Intelligenz unterscheiden sich unter den verschiedenen Populationen.


Beim physischen Aufbau ist das klar, aber die Intelligenz hängt fast nur vom Grad der Entwicklung ab. Klar, dass die Intelligenz von kranken, unterernährten und u.U. insüchtigen Menschen im Durchschnitt niedriger sein kann. Mit verbesserter Versorgungslage und Aufklärung steigt auch der IQ merklich, nach einer gewissen Zeit sinkt er aber auch wieder (das ist ein "Wohlstandsproblem"). Das ganze nennt sich Flynn-Effekt. Viele asiatische Staaten haben momentan den Hochpunkt erreicht, den D vor afaik ~20 Jahren erreicht hatte. 



Stryke7 schrieb:


> meines wissens nach  sind doch afrikaner theoretisch am weitesten entwickelt, da man davon ausgeht, dass sich der mensch von afrika aus verbreitet hat?


Das sind Vermutungen. Man könnte genauso gut vermuten, dass die auswandernden Menschen neuen Umwelteinflüssen ausgesetzt waren und sich deshalb weiter entwickelt haben, während die Afrikaner sich nicht weiter entwickelt haben. (Afaik ist es z.B. unklar ob die Hautfarbe der Menschen beim Auswandern aus Afrika deutlich heller geworden sind oder die Hautfarbe der Afrikaner danach dunkler geworden ist. Ich bitte um Informationen, falls es doch geklärt sein sollte.)



Stryke7 schrieb:


> die meinung von rushton klingt für mich nicht besonders wissenschaftlich, sondern eher nach pseudo-wissenschaftlichem rassismus. und nicht alles, was gedruckt wird, muss so richtig sein
> 
> asiaten sind uns allen überlegen, während afrikaner den größten pfortpflanzungstrieb haben ?  sorry, aber das halte ich für quatsch.
> die nazis haben auch unterrichtsfächer zum unterschied zwischen deutschen und juden gemacht, deshalb war das trotzdem noch nicht richtig ...


 /sign. Klingt für mich auch nach ziemlich schlecht belegtem, pseudowissenschaftlichem Rassismus.


----------



## Gast12308 (13. August 2012)

.....


----------



## Stryke7 (13. August 2012)

*AW: Rassen*

ich tue mich gerade etwas schwer, dazu mal informationen zu finden.

das meiste gabs noch im heise-artikel     klick


aber auch da bleibt man im grunde schwammig und schlussfolgert am ende, es sei eine sache der perspektive, und im grunde gibt es keine echte aussage. 


darüber hinaus möchte ich mal anmerken, dass die entwicklung des gehirns kaum mit der herkunft zu tun hat, sondern viel mehr mit der förderung.  vielleicht mangelt es da in afrika? so im vergleich zu den elite-schulen der asiaten?

und ein weiterer punkt:  es wird oft mit der gehirn-größe argumentiert. meines wissens nach ist diese nur sehr grob mit der IQ verknüpft.


----------



## Threshold (13. August 2012)

*AW: Rassen*



Alpha_Skorpion schrieb:


> Die Out-Of-Africa-Theorie ist eben nur eine Theorie.


 
die aber sehr gut passt. Da die ältesten Funde des Menschen aus Afrika stammen und es gibt vom Menschen nur noch eine Art auf der Erde und nicht verschiedene.
Eine einzige Art kann sich aber nicht plötzlich an unterschiedlichen Orten bilden.

Ich denke auch dass es unterschiedliche Rassen des Menschen gibt. Das ist meiner Meinung nach auch normal. Eine Rasse passt sich geologischen Begebenheiten an. 
Im Afrika ist es immer sehr warm und die Sonne scheint meist ständig. Daher ist es eben vor Vorteil wenn die Haut dunkler ist.
Dunklere Haut gibt es auch bei Menschen die nahe an den Polen leben weil die Sonneneinstrahlung durch die Reflexion des Eises ebenfalls höher ist als in Mitteleuropa.

Aber zu behaupten dass die eine Rasse intelligenter ist als die andere ist meiner Meinung nach sehr dreist.
Intelligenz lässt sich äußert schwer messen und es gibt viele Faktoren die die Intelligenz beeinflussen. Außerdem ist ein solcher Test auch an einer bestimmen Kultur geknüpft.



Stryke7 schrieb:


> und ein weiterer punkt:  es wird oft mit der gehirn-größe argumentiert. meines wissens nach ist diese nur sehr grob mit der IQ verknüpft.



Das Gehirn des Mannes ist in der Regel größer als das Gehirn der Frau -- bzw. es hat mehr Masse.
Aber ist der Mann deshalb intelligenter?
Das sehe ich nicht so.
Natürlich gibt es immer mal Menschen die eine außergewöhnliche Begabung haben wie z.B. Einstein aber damals gingen auch deutlich mehr Männer zur Universität als Frauen.
Die Rolle der Frau ist leider immer noch sehr klassisch definiert und sie studieren Fächer in denen man eben nicht unbedingt Nobelpreise bekommen können.


----------



## Stryke7 (13. August 2012)

*AW: Rassen*

naja, problem nummer eins bleibt:  wie definiert man "rasse" ?

die messung von intelligenz ist auch nicht gerade einfach. schließlich kann man intelligenz ja nicht mal klar definieren.  und zum IQ-test:  man kennt auch den IQ einer tomate ...  da kommt in mir das berühmte deutsche fragewort mit h  auf:  HÄÄ?! 

der ansatz von treshold, die menschen nach verschiedenen anpassungen zu unterscheiden, halte ich schon für viel besser. das ist etwas klarer definiert, und läuft nicht gefahr, als rassistisch angesehen zu werden. 
(wobei in mir die frage aufkommt: warum sind wir europäer denn bloß am besten an alkohol-abbau angepasst?   )


----------



## Threshold (13. August 2012)

*AW: Rassen*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> naja, problem nummer eins bleibt:  wie definiert man "rasse" ?



Ich dachte da gibt es eine Definition?
Eine Rasse passt sich örtlichen Umständen an wie eben Nahrungsangebot, Sonneneinstrahlung und Krankheiten.
Als die weißen Eroberer Afrika ausgeplündert haben, haben sie die dortige Bevölkerung mit Grippe und Masern und sowas angesteckt und deswegen sind viele gestorben.



Stryke7 schrieb:


> (wobei in mir die frage aufkommt: warum sind wir europäer denn bloß am besten an alkohol-abbau angepasst?   )



Genauso kannst du fragen wieso die Europäer Milch gut vertragen können.
Asiaten haben da ein größeren Problem.


----------



## Stryke7 (13. August 2012)

*AW: Rassen*

ich bin mir nicht sicher, was gibts denn in asien für tiere, die man melken könnte?


----------



## Threshold (13. August 2012)

*AW: Rassen*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> ich bin mir nicht sicher, was gibts denn in asien für tiere, die man melken könnte?


 
Sollte der Post ein Scherz sein oder ist der Ernst gemeint?


----------



## Gast12308 (13. August 2012)

.....


----------



## Stryke7 (13. August 2012)

*AW: Rassen*



Threshold schrieb:


> Sollte der Post ein Scherz sein oder ist der Ernst gemeint?


 
naja, ist zwar lustig, war aber ernst gemeint. wenn man da keine tiere hat, die man melken könnte wie kühe, wird auf dauer auch die milchverträglichkeit nicht so aufgebaut. dass sich das bei uns besonders gut entwickelt hat, ist ja bekannt. 


@alpha_scorpion: ich hab leider wenig ahnung von biologie, da kann ich nichts zu sagen.


----------



## Threshold (13. August 2012)

*AW: Rassen*

Wieso sollte die Asiaten keine Kühe haben?
Ich verstehe das nicht so ganz.
Außerdem kannst du alles melken was Milch gibt. Es müssen ja keine mitteleuropäischen Rinder sein.


----------



## Stryke7 (13. August 2012)

*AW: Rassen*

gibt es kühe in asien?

prinzipiell kann man jedes säugetier melken.  bei mäusen kostet der liter dann etwa 70 000 € 

ich vermute aber mal, dass wir europäer das einfach schon länger machen, und uns deshalb daran angepasst haben  ?


----------



## Threshold (13. August 2012)

*AW: Rassen*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> gibt es kühe in asien?



Sicher nur sind sie nicht so produktiv wie in Europa oder Amerika. Daher kaufen sie noch mehr.
Wachsende Nachfrage: Milchdurstige Chinesen kaufen weltweit Kühe auf - Nachrichten Wall Street Journal - WELT ONLINE

In Indien sind Kühle heilige Tiere.



Stryke7 schrieb:


> prinzipiell kann man jedes säugetier melken.  bei mäusen kostet der liter dann etwa 70 000 €



Laut Wiki sind es 20.000€ pro Liter.



Stryke7 schrieb:


> ich vermute aber mal, dass wir europäer das einfach schon länger machen, und uns deshalb daran angepasst haben  ?



Das weiß ich nicht so genau. Ich bin kein Biologie, Ernährungswissenschaftler oder sonst wer der sich damit auskennt.
Ich weiß nur dass die Lactose Unverträglichkeit bei weißen geringer ist als bei anderen Menschen auf der Welt. Aber wieso das so ist weiß ich nicht. Ist sicher eine Frage der Gene.
Vielleicht mussten die Europäer früher Milch trinken um satt zu werden weil es kein Fleisch gab und daraus hat sich das dann entwickelt.


----------



## Stryke7 (13. August 2012)

*AW: Rassen*

hmm stimmt, ich hatte mal irgendwo 70k € gelesen.  aber auch 20k€ reichen, um unsere kuhmilchbauern neidisch zu machen 

fleischmangel in mitteleuropa? kann ich mir nicht vorstellen ...  

aber ich glaube, hier könnte uns nun nur noch ein fachmann weiterhelfen, und wir schweifen auch etwas vom thema ab 

back to topic:
ich denke, die meisten würden mir zustimmen, dass die intelligenz des individuums unabhängig von seiner abstammung ist. es mag vielleicht geringe statistische tendenzen geben, aber im grunde kann man sich an die gleichheit aller menschen halten.


----------



## Uter (13. August 2012)

*AW: Rassen*



Threshold schrieb:


> die aber sehr gut passt. Da die ältesten Funde des Menschen aus Afrika stammen und es gibt vom Menschen nur noch eine Art auf der Erde und nicht verschiedene.
> Eine einzige Art kann sich aber nicht plötzlich an unterschiedlichen Orten bilden.


Aktuell gibt es afaik keine plausiblere Theorie.



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich denke auch dass es unterschiedliche Rassen des Menschen gibt. Das ist meiner Meinung nach auch normal. Eine Rasse passt sich geologischen Begebenheiten an.


Auf Regenwürmer trifft das bestimmt zu. 
Ich denke du meinst geographisch. Die Beschaffenheit des Untergrunds spielt eher eine untergeordnete Rolle (erst durch die Landwirtschaft gewinnt sie an Einfluss, aber afaik gibt es seit dieser Zeit keine nennenswerte Evolution mehr bei den Menschen).



Threshold schrieb:


> Aber zu behaupten dass die eine Rasse intelligenter ist als die andere ist meiner Meinung nach sehr dreist.
> Intelligenz lässt sich äußert schwer messen und es gibt viele Faktoren die die Intelligenz beeinflussen. Außerdem ist ein solcher Test auch an einer bestimmen Kultur geknüpft.


/sign.



Stryke7 schrieb:


> aber ich glaube, hier könnte uns nun nur noch ein fachmann weiterhelfen, und wir schweifen auch etwas vom thema ab


Mäusemilch ist wirklich etwas ot, aber verbreitete Laktoseintoleranz gehört noch zum Thema.



Stryke7 schrieb:


> back to topic:
> ich denke, die meisten würden mir zustimmen, dass die intelligenz des individuums unabhängig von seiner abstammung ist. es mag vielleicht geringe statistische tendenzen geben, aber im grunde kann man sich an die gleichheit aller menschen halten.


 /sign.


----------



## Threshold (13. August 2012)

*AW: Rassen*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> back to topic:
> ich denke, die meisten würden mir zustimmen, dass die intelligenz des individuums unabhängig von seiner abstammung ist. es mag vielleicht geringe statistische tendenzen geben, aber im grunde kann man sich an die gleichheit aller menschen halten.



Die Intelligenz ist sehr komplex. Du kannst sie nicht einfach an Hautfarbe, Herkunft, Glaube oder sonst was festmachen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. August 2012)

*AW: Rassen*



Alpha_Skorpion schrieb:


> Hey Leute!
> 
> Ich habe in meiner Umgebung vernommen, dass viele Leute behaupten, es gäbe keine Rassen, insbesondere im deutschsprachigem Raum (ist mir klar, 2. WK). Die Geschichtslehrerin früher -Thema WK - hat mich nach meiner Äußerung, es gäbe sehr wohl Menschenrassen, als Nazi hingestellt. Völlig zu unrecht.
> Wieso wird das geleugnet, wo es doch wissenschaftlich einen Vorteil bringen könnte, zum Beispiel abgestimmte Medizin zu entwickeln. Ich habe mich einige Zeit mit Antrophologie beschäftigt, ebenso mit Genetik, und weiß, dass es zum Teil einige Unterschiede unter einigen Populationen gibt, wie zum Beispiel das Krebserkrankungsrisiko.
> ...



Wie ich die korrekte Verwendung von Begriffen bzw. die Beachtung von Menschenrechten finde? 
Gut.


Spätestens im Zuge der Nazis ist "Rasse" ein Begriff, der ausschließlich im Zusammenhang mit Zucht verwendet wird. Und auch nur da macht er begrifflich Sinn, denn er setzt eine paar stark hervorgehobene, definierte Merkmale (von wem auf welcher Basis, wenn nicht einem Züchterverband?) und kontrollierte, separierte Abstammungslinien vorraus.

Wenn also jemand von "Menschenrassen" spricht, dann ist er
a) Jemand, der hochprovokative, beleidigende und z.T. hetzerische Begrifflichkeiten (und oft auch ganze Theorien - siehe diesen Thread) verwendet, obwohl er akute Wissenslücken bezüglich dieser aufweist.
b) Jemand, der systematisch _Homo sapiens_ zur Kopulation bringt/zwingt, den resultierenden Nachwuchs nach selbstgewählten Kriterien selektiert (den Ausschuss ggf. tötet oder anderen zur Verwertung überlässt) und (frühstmöglich) zwecks weiterer Generationen (zwangs)paart.

Meine Meinung zu beiden geht in die gleiche Richtung.


Wenn man sachlich an verwandte Themen herangehen möchte, sollte man zunächst einmal damit beginnen, sich die Begrifflichkeiten "Unterart" oder/und "Population" anzueigenen. (Übrigens auch im Englischen. Mangels Stigmatisierung wird "Race" zwar noch in den Populärmedien verwendet, der biologische Termini ist aber "subspecies" - oder eben "population", was meist sinnvoller ist)
Kann er sich aber im Prinzip auch gleich wieder sparen, denn abgegrenzte menschliche Populationen ohne genetischen Austausch untereinander sind in unserer Welt seit Jahrhunderten quasi nicht mehr vorhanden und dementsprechend gibt es erst recht keine derartigen Populationen, die aufgrund spezifischer Merkmalsabweichungen als Unterart definiert werden könnten. Stattdessen bildet die Menschheit ein kontinuirliches Spektrum an Phänotypen mit allen nur denkbaren Zwischenstufen. Wer unbedingt will, kann anfangen irgendwelche Merkmalstypen zu definieren (oder auch aus Teilen der Anthropologie zu übernehmen, die sie ihrerseits dem klassischen Rassismus entlehnt hat), aber nützen wird ihm das nur selten. Denn ein z.B. "kaukasischer Typus" stellt dann eben nur eine künstlich erdachte Idealkombination von Merkmalen dar, die man so in der Realität ggf. nie findet. Man kann nur umständlich versuchen, jedes Individuum einzeln (!) in seiner "Kaukasität" einzustufen, aber weder wird einem dies neue Erkenntnisse über das Individuum bringen (im Gegenteil: Man muss schon verdammt viel im vorraus wissen), noch wird einem dies fehler-/einwandfrei gelingen (tausende von Eigenschaften machen einen Menschen aus und sie sind alle frei kombinierbar - da gibt es keine eindeutige Übertragung auf eine wenig- oder gar eindimensionale Skala). Und die oft verwendeten Begriffe sind am Ende sowieso nur irreführend, da sie einen geographischen Bezug suggerieren, der in der heutigen Welt vielfach nicht zutreffen wird.





Alpha_Skorpion schrieb:


> Es ist eben nicht so. Der physische Aufbau und zum Teil auch die Intelligenz unterscheiden sich unter den verschiedenen Populationen.





Alpha_Skorpion schrieb:


> Ich schreibe leider alles auf meinem Handy, bin also nicht wirklich fähig, Links einzufügen. Googel nach Rushton, der meint, die Intelligenz verläuft so: Mongoloid --> Europid --> Negroid.
> Am Rande erwähnt; im Wiki-Artikel wird er, trotz seiner Erungenschaften in der Wissenschaft, zum Teil runtergemacht, da er meint, es gäbe Rassen (im Artikel natürlich politisch korrekt in Anführungszeichen ("Rassen") geschrieben).


 
Es ist, ehrlich gesagt, ziemlich egal, zu was du warum nicht fähig bist. Wenn du in diesem Forum etwas als Fakt vorbringen möchtest (insbesondere hochkontroverse), dann bist du entweder in der Lage, zumindest auf Nachfrage eine seriöse Quelle (in diesem Fall wäre eine wissenschaftliche Veröffentlichung naheligend und angemessen) vorzulegen, oder du lässt es ganz bleiben. Mit Behauptungen provozieren und es dann anderen zu überlassen, mit Google vielleicht Belege für deine Aussagen zu finden, hat mit Diskussionskultur nichts zu tun.


----------



## buxtehude (13. August 2012)

*AW: Rassen*

zur intelligenzmessung in deutschland weiß ich jedenfalls: 

es gibt verbale und non-verbale tests, so dass man auch bei fremdsprachigkeit bzw. mangelnden deutschkenntnissen den iq bestimmen kann. so etwas gibt es bestimmt auch in anderen ländern und in anderen sprachen.

würde in anderen ländern die intelligenz drastisch anders gemessen oder ausfallen, wären solche tests nicht möglich bzw. sinnlos.


----------



## Stryke7 (13. August 2012)

*AW: Rassen*

wie sieht denn ein solcher test aus?


----------



## buxtehude (13. August 2012)

*AW: Rassen*

es gibt verschiedene tests, wobei man hauptsächlich auf symbole oder zahlen zeigen muss, die man für richtig hält.

z.b. geht es um zahlenfolgen oder aussortieren von symbolen, die etwas gemeinsam haben oder halt nicht.

da es beispiele vorweg gibt (als bilder), braucht man auch nicht großartig erklären.

der son-r (Snijders-Oomen non-verbaler Intelligenztest) ist ein solcher test.


----------



## Gast12308 (13. August 2012)

.....


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. August 2012)

*AW: Rassen*

@All:
Auf Userwunsch hin finden sich die letzten Posts der ansetzenden, allgemeinen Evolutionsdiskussion jetzt hier

Bezüglich der Intelligenz(test)diskussion wäre es vielleicht sinnvoll, hier anzuknüpfen:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...elligenz-vererbbar.html?highlight=intelligenz
Der Thread versandete seinerzeit, weil man keinen sinnvollen Ansatz gefunden hat, was Intelligenz überhaupt sein soll - wenn das jetzt jemand besser weiß: Reinschreiben 




Alpha_Skorpion schrieb:


> @ruyven_macaran,
> Ich bin zur Zeit nicht wirklich in der Lage, effektiv zu diskutieren, denn ich befinde mich im Ausland, die Internetverbindung ist schwach und ich schreibe mit einer Handytastatur. Wäre klüger gewesen, den Thread später zu eröffnen ...



Wäre es gewesen. Bis du wieder besseren Zugang hast, kannst du dich ja auch einfach mit provokanten neuen Aspekten zurückhalten 



> Du bezichtigst mich also der Hetze und/oder der Zucht von Rassen?



Ich bezichtigte bislang niemanden. Wenn du aber weiterhin der Meinung bist, Begriffe der Viehzucht auf Menschen anzuwenden, dann wäre es durchaus gerechtfertigt, dich der Provokation und Trollerei zu bezichtigen.



> Ich habe meinen rein aus Neugier stammenden Standpunkt bereits klar gemacht, bin auch kein Experte auf dem Gebiet der Populationsgenetik, jedoch habe ich mich in das Thema bereits seit einiger Zeit eingelesen und mir ist nicht ganz klar, wieso du genetische Unterschiede zwischen den Großrassen - Negroid, Europid, Mongoloid - leugnest, obwohl die Population bestimmter Gebiete sehr wohl rein aus nur einer Großrasse besteht.


 
Ich leugne keine genetischen Unterschiede. Ich streite die existent genetisch abgegrenztern Populationen ab. Und da bin ich nicht allein, dass ist afaik (genau weiß ichs auch nicht - ich verstehe zwar ein bißchen was von Populationsgenetik, aber stecke nicht in der Anthropologie drin) auch wissenschaftlicher Konsens. Es fehlen schlichtweg Fortfplanzungsbarieren, die eine Vermischung untereinander verhindern. Im Gegenzug gibt, es im Zuge von Auswanderungs- und Flüchtlingsströmungen weltweit diverse Schmelztigel, in denen die Grenzen etwaiger ursprünglicher Populationen komplett aufgehoben sind.



> Mir ist auch nicht ersichtlich, was du gegen eine typologische, offiziel wissenschaftliche Einteilung der Menschheit hast. Nur wegen einigen verrückten vor 70 Jahren, sollte man keinesfalls Fakten leugnen und versuchen, das Wohl der Menschen durch so eine Unterteilung zu mindern, da es, wie ich bereits schrieb, medizinisch von Nutzen sein könnte.



Du verwendest hier Begrifflichkeiten und "Fakten", die zum letzten mal vor 70 Jahren von gewissen Verrückten also solche bezeichnet wurden. Medizinischer Nutzen wird daraus sicherlich keiner entstehen, ein sehr spezifisches Bild deiner Einstellungen dagegen sehr wohl.


----------



## Gast12308 (13. August 2012)

.....


----------



## Ifosil (13. August 2012)

*AW: Rassen*

Es gibt leichte äußerliche Unterschiede bei Menschen, angepasst an ihre  Umgebung. Aber von "Rassen" würd ich nicht reden. Dieses Wort hat ein Problem, es lässt Volldeppen daran glauben sich über andere Menschen stellen zu können.


----------



## Threshold (13. August 2012)

*AW: Rassen*



Alpha_Skorpion schrieb:


> wieso du genetische Unterschiede zwischen den Großrassen - Negroid, Europid, Mongoloid - leugnest, obwohl die Population bestimmter Gebiete sehr wohl rein aus nur einer Großrasse besteht.



Welche Gebiete sind das denn?
Und welchen Unterschied macht das?
Ich verstehe den Sinn darin einfach nicht. Ein weißer Mensch hat es schwerer wenn er z.B. ständig starker Sonneneinstrahlung ausgesetzt ist. Wenn ein schwarzer Mensch in Europa lebt macht ihm das nichts aus wenn es im Winter kalt wird.
Und da die Wiege der Menschheit in Afrika war --also sagen wir mal vor 2 Millionen Jahren -- waren die Menschen früher alle dunkelhäutig und haben sich im Laufe der vielen Jahrtausende erst zu denen entwickelt wie wir sie heute kennen. Oder war Afrika vor 2 Millionen Jahren noch nicht da wo es heute ist? Das weiß ich gerade nicht.



Alpha_Skorpion schrieb:


> Mir ist auch nicht ersichtlich, was du gegen eine typologische, offiziel wissenschaftliche Einteilung der Menschheit hast. Nur wegen einigen verrückten vor 70 Jahren, sollte man keinesfalls Fakten leugnen und versuchen, das Wohl der Menschen durch so eine Unterteilung zu mindern, da es, wie ich bereits schrieb, medizinisch von Nutzen sein könnte.



Ich sehe den medizinischen Nutzen daraus nicht.
Sinnvoller ist es in der Medizin von Erwachsenen und Kindern zu unterscheiden denn du kannst Medikamente die an Erwachsenen getestet und für gut befunden wurden nicht auch pauschal Kindern geben und schon gar nicht in der Dosis.
Was es aber da für einen medizinischen Vorteil bringen könnte kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. 



Ifosil schrieb:


> Es gibt leichte äußerliche Unterschiede bei Menschen, angepasst an ihre  Umgebung. Aber von "Rassen" würd ich nicht reden. Dieses Wort hat ein Problem, es lässt Volldeppen daran glauben sich über andere Menschen stellen zu können.


 
Natürlich gibt es Unterschied. Das ist ja zu sehen.
Und es mag auch richtig sein dass man früher von unterschiedlichen Rassen gesprochen hat aber die Wissenschaft entwickelt sich weiter und es gibt neue Erkenntnisse und Studien. Das sollte gelesen und in die eigene Meinung mit einfließen.


----------



## Lt.Muuh (13. August 2012)

*AW: Rassen*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ein weißer Mensch hat es schwerer wenn er z.B. ständig starker  Sonneneinstrahlung ausgesetzt ist. Wenn ein schwarzer Mensch in Europa  lebt macht ihm das nichts aus wenn es im Winter kalt wird.


Strebermodus an
Ein dunkelhäutiger Mensch hat in Europa auch seine Probleme. Er kann z.B. nicht so leicht Vitamin D bilden, da die Sonneneinstrahlung zu gering ist.
Strebermodus aus


----------



## Gast12308 (13. August 2012)

.....


----------



## Threshold (13. August 2012)

*AW: Rassen*



Lt.Muuh schrieb:


> Strebermodus an
> Ein dunkelhäutiger Mensch hat in Europa auch seine Probleme. Er kann z.B. nicht so leicht Vitamin D bilden, da die Sonneneinstrahlung zu gering ist.
> Strebermodus aus



Vitamin D in Form von Obst zu sich zu nehmen ist billiger als Sonnenmilch mit dem Schutzfaktor 1.000.000 zu kaufen. 



Alpha_Skorpion schrieb:


> @Threshold,
> Solche Gebiete gibt es zum Beispiel in vielen Teilen Afrikas und Asiens. Was für einen Unterschied das macht, hab ich bereits erwähnt und einen medizinischen Sinn hat es, weil unterschiedliche Population bzw. Rassen anfälliger für bestimmte Krankheiten und Defekte sind.



Amerika nicht?
Das finde ich z.B. nicht oder du musst das extrem örtlich eingrenzen und meinst vereinzeln Stämme die sich nur innerhalb des Stammes fortpflanzen.
Und welche Rasse anfälliger für Krankheiten ist weiß ich nun auch nicht. Ich hoffe du holst jetzt nicht HIV heraus oder sowas. 
Und welche Defekte meinst du?


----------



## Lt.Muuh (13. August 2012)

*AW: Rassen*

Thres: In Obst ist kein Vitamin D, da musst du schon Fisch essen, oder du kannst Lebertran trinken, oder du kannst dich ein bisschen sonnen


----------



## Threshold (13. August 2012)

*AW: Rassen*

Über Vitamin D kannst du schon wieder einen eigenen Thread aufmachen und vielleicht weißt du ja mehr als die Forschung.


----------



## Lt.Muuh (13. August 2012)

*AW: Rassen*

Hab ich mal in Bio aufgepasst


----------



## Stryke7 (13. August 2012)

*AW: Rassen*

welche pappnase hat da gerade die amerikaner  angeführt ?!   die sind ein bunter mix aus europäern und alten einheimischen, und ehemals als sklaven importierten afrikanern, und neu immigrierten asiaten.  die  sind wirklich absolut ungeeignet, um als evolutionsbeispiel zu dienen 

zum thema vitamin D :  normalerweise wird ein maximalpigmentierter mensch (so der politisch korrekte ausdruck  ) damit kein problem haben.  einzig die inuit  haben ernste probleme mit der vitamin-d-bildung, da sie bekanntlich jedes jahr ein halbes jahr am stück im mehr oder weniger dunklen leben, ohne sonne. dafür gibts aber mittlerweise die lösung, sie einmal pro woche kurze zeit (halbe stunde?)  mit entsprechendem uv-licht zu bestrahlen


----------



## Uter (13. August 2012)

*AW: Rassen*

*Bitte btt. Ein Beitrag ausgeblendet.*



Alpha_Skorpion schrieb:


> Du bist wie meine alte Geschichtslehrerin. Du schließt - obgleich Fakten, ja, Fakten bestehen - aus einer (vielleicht belasteten) Diskussion sofort auf meine politische Einstellung. Nun leider meine ich, du liegst falsch. Ich habe nähmlich Eltern aus zwei verschieden Ländern und ich selbst würde mich als "liberal patriotisch" bezeichnen.


Wie wärs, wenn du diese Fakten dann auch mal belegst?



Alpha_Skorpion schrieb:


> @Threshold,
> Solche Gebiete gibt es zum Beispiel in vielen Teilen Afrikas und Asiens. Was für einen Unterschied das macht, hab ich bereits erwähnt und einen medizinischen Sinn hat es, weil unterschiedliche Population bzw. Rassen anfälliger für bestimmte Krankheiten und Defekte sind.


An dieser Stelle geht hiermit die letzte Aufforderung zur Belegung deiner "Fakten" an dich.



Alpha_Skorpion schrieb:


> Ganz genau, denn sonst hätte es keinen Sinn, dass wir nun weiß sind, falls die OOA-Theorie stimmen sollte.


 Aktuell gibt es afaik auch nicht den kleinsten Grund an ihr Zweifel zu haben. Wenn du einen kennen solltest, dann nenn ihn mir bitte.


----------



## Gast12308 (13. August 2012)

......


----------



## Stryke7 (13. August 2012)

*AW: Rassen*

sorry, für ein 100seitiges dossier über genetik und evolution isses für mich grad zu spät am abend  aber ich fange mal an, vllt kann ich ja doch einiges rauslesen 

edit: also nach den ersten paar seiten muss ich meine meinung etwas anpassen: 

offensichtlich scheint der gute mann sich einfach nur komplett von gesellschaftlichen vorstellungen, sowohl von rassismus als auch von gleichberechtigung zu lösen, und einfach nur statistiken auszuwerten. dass er damit gegen die angestrebte gleichheit der menschen steht, ist ihm sehrwohl bewusst, und er hält sich bewusst mit einer gesellschaftlichen bewertung seiner forschungen zurück.

hmm, der ansatz dieses professors ist durchaus interessant, und es ist sogar tatsächlich spannend zu lesen. ich mach mal weiter.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (13. August 2012)

*AW: Rassen*

Die interessanteste frage die ich mir gerade stelle beim lesen des Threads ist : Wie lange hätte es gedauert, bis sich die unterschiedlichen Menschlichen Gruppierungen nicht mehr vermischen hätten könnten, wenn sie isoliert geblieben wären.
Denn Affen können sich ja auch nicht willkürlich untereinander mischen, wir sind ja auch nur eine Affenart.
Okey, ich schweife glaube ich etwas ab ^^


----------



## Stryke7 (13. August 2012)

*AW: Rassen*

das ist trotzdem eine interessante frage, denn sie entsteht natürlich aus dem thema, wie utnerschiedlich wir denn sind. 

irgendwann hätten wir uns wohl so weit auseinander entwickelt, dass wir tatsächlich verschiedene arten gewesen wären. 

bestes beispiel mag der homo neandertalensis sein, von dem man ja nicht allzu viel weiß, aber der ganz offensichtlich eine andere, parallele entwicklung des menschen war, und diesem weit überlegen. allerdings ist er ausgestorben. war er vielleicht nicht mehr kompatibel?


----------



## Gast12308 (13. August 2012)

.....


----------



## Stryke7 (13. August 2012)

*AW: Rassen*

wir haben ihn ausgelöscht? ich dachte, es sei nicht klärbar, woran er ausgestorben ist ...

laut neandertalmuseum im neandertal ist der neandertaler sowohl physisch als auch mental auf einer deutlich höheren ebene gewesen als wir ...


----------



## Gast12308 (14. August 2012)

.....


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. August 2012)

*AW: Rassen*



Alpha_Skorpion schrieb:


> Nun bitte ich euch, "Rushton" in Google einzutippen und die PDF von der Seite charlesdarwinresearch.org herunterzuladen, welche sich auf der Google-Seite 1 befindet. Wer sich die Mühe macht, die knapp 100 Seiten zulesen, der hat dann statistische Fakten.


 
DU willst hier etwas belegen. Das heißt DU suchst links raus und wenn diese Links 100 Seiten lang sind, dann liest DU sie durch und nennst deinen Diskussionsspartnern die Seite, auf die du dich beziehst. Ganz einfach. Und ab sofort bitte auch beachtet.
(P.S.: Wenn du willst, dass dir diese Arugmentation dann auch jemand glaubt, solltest du auch darauf achten, dass die Quelle so seriös wie nur irgendwie möglich ist.)




Stryke7 schrieb:


> sorry, für ein 100seitiges dossier über genetik und evolution isses für mich grad zu spät am abend  aber ich fange mal an, vllt kann ich ja doch einiges rauslesen
> 
> edit: also nach den ersten paar seiten muss ich meine meinung etwas anpassen:
> 
> ...




Ich habs noch nicht weiter gelesen (und im Moment auch nicht die Zeit für den ganzen Schinken), aber die, die es machen, sollten vielleicht ein paar Dinge beachten:
- Der Schinken ist unter unabhängigen Wissenschaftlern hochgradig umstritten (um nicht zu sagen: Als Schrott eingestuft, dessen Datengrundlage z.T. schlichtweg falsch ist und selbst dann nicht alle Behauptungen belegt)
- Die Webseite, die bei Goolge auf Platz1 erscheint, behauptet zwar ein "Institut" zu sein, firmiert aber rechtlich als NPO - und wurde vom Autor des Textes höchst selbst gegründet. Klassischer Selbstverlag also...
- Gegründet übrigens mit den erklärten Zielen, "Darwinismus" zu unterstützen und politische Zensur zu umgehen. Verschwörungstheorethiker vor.
- Die deutsche Übersetzung stammt von einem Verlag, zu dessen Spektrum normalerweise asiatische, scheinbar vor allem japanische, Kultur und Philophie gehört. Wie der Verleger selbst im Vorwort erklärt, wurzelt sein Bezug zum Projekt in seiner (ggf. begründeten) Abneigung gegenüber ausländischen Nachbarn.
- Der Autor des Buches ist Professor für Psychologie (und von einer Uni, in der Psychologie nicht einmal zu den Naturwissenschaften oder wenigstens Medizin läuft, sondern fern ab von jeglicher Genetik in den Sozialwissenschaften). Er versucht ein rein biologisches Thema zu behandeln...
- Der Verein, der das ganze finanziert hat, ist -Zitat Wiki "frequently described as racist and "white supremacist" in nature.". Ach ja: Und der Autor des Werkes ist zugleich Direktor des Vereins...

Ich will nicht behaupten, dass irgend einer dieser Punkte bedeuten muss, dass der Text einseitig, fehlerhaft oder/und ohne Fachkenntnisse und naturwissenschaftliche Sorgfalt verfasst wurde. Aber man sollte sich beim lesen ggf. darüber im klaren sein, dass es sich nicht um eine seriörse, wissenschaftliche Peer-Reviewed Publikation handelt, an der nur apolitische, neutrale Persönlichkeiten beteiligt waren.




			
				ΔΣΛ;4472690 schrieb:
			
		

> Die interessanteste frage die ich mir gerade stelle beim lesen des Threads ist : Wie lange hätte es gedauert, bis sich die unterschiedlichen Menschlichen Gruppierungen nicht mehr vermischen hätten könnten, wenn sie isoliert geblieben wären.
> Denn Affen können sich ja auch nicht willkürlich untereinander mischen, wir sind ja auch nur eine Affenart.
> Okey, ich schweife glaube ich etwas ab ^^



Artbildung ist ein komplexes Phenomen (und z.T. eins, was schon an der unklaren Definition von "Art" scheitern kann), aber deine Frage geht sowieso vom falschen Ansatz aus: Die Wanderungsrouten, die die Ausbreitung der Menschheit in Afrika und Eurasien ermöglichten, sind nie unterbrochen worden. Weder physisch noch ethologisch. Es gab immer Handel. Die einzigen menschlich besiedelten Gebiete, die größer als ein paar kleine Inseln waren und die von diesem Hauptverbreitungsgebiet getrennt wurden, waren Australien und Amerika. Und selbst bei letzteren gibt es Grund für Spekulationen über bis zu drei unabhängige Besiedlungen mit genetischem Austausch.
Sonst gab es immer nur einen verlangsamten/indirekten Austausch, weil die typische Reiseentfernung bis ins 18. Jhd. hinein zu kurz im Vergleich zum menschlichen Verbreitungsgebiet war. Aber sie war immer groß genug, um benachbarte Ansiedlungen zu erreichen, deren Gebiet wiederum groß genug war, um die nächste zu erreichen,... . Isolation gab es schlichtweg keine. 




Stryke7 schrieb:


> bestes beispiel mag der homo neandertalensis sein, von dem man ja nicht allzu viel weiß, aber der ganz offensichtlich eine andere, parallele entwicklung des menschen war, und diesem weit überlegen. allerdings ist er ausgestorben. war er vielleicht nicht mehr kompatibel?


 
Hätte er nicht über irgend einen Mechanismus (Verhalten reicht) damit aufgehört, sich mit anderen Hominiden (bzw. zumindest denen, die zu _sapiens_ führten) zu paaren, hätte er so eigenständige Merkmale entwickeln können. Allein aus der Tatsache, dass er existierte (was zum Aussterben die Grundvorraussetzung ist  ), geht per Definition also hervor, dass er "inkompatibel" war. Umgebracht hat ihn das aber noch nicht.


----------



## Gast12308 (14. August 2012)

.....


----------



## Icejester (14. August 2012)

*AW: Rassen*



Alpha_Skorpion schrieb:


> Wieso wird das geleugnet, wo es doch wissenschaftlich einen Vorteil bringen könnte, zum Beispiel abgestimmte Medizin zu entwickeln.


 
Dreimal darfst Du raten, was seit einigen wenigen Jahren schon gemacht wird. Allerdings wird das wegen des in dieser Beziehung wenig offenen politischen Klimas aus verständlichen Gründen etwas unter der Decke gehalten. Da Biologie und Medizin sich aber standhaft weigern, politisch motivierten Ideen und Vorstellungen Folge zu leisten, ist diese Forschung durchaus für alle Seiten vorteilhaft.



Stryke7 schrieb:


> maximalpigmentierter mensch (so der politisch  korrekte ausdruck  )



Das ist in etwa so politisch korrekt wie "Rotationseuropäer" oder "mobile ethnische Minderheit" für Zigeuner.



Stryke7 schrieb:


> laut neandertalmuseum im neandertal ist der  neandertaler sowohl physisch als auch mental auf einer deutlich höheren  ebene gewesen als wir ...


 
Ist ja logisch, daß das Neandertalmuseum das sagt. Werbung muß eben sein. Mit der Realität wird es aber vermutlich nichts zu tun haben, denn sonst würden sich jetzt Neandertaler uns in einem Homo-Sapiens-Museum angucken.


----------



## Stryke7 (14. August 2012)

*AW: Rassen*

ach freunde ...    ich glaub wir kommen hier nicht mehr zusammen


----------



## Threshold (14. August 2012)

*AW: Rassen*



Alpha_Skorpion schrieb:


> Überlegen war er uns nicht, sonst hätten wir ihn wohl kaum ausgelöscht. Unsere Schulter-, Brust- und Nackenmuskulatur war ausgeprägter als bei ihm. Wir konnten ihn also aus der Distanz mit Speeren erledigen. So soll's nach 'ner Doku gewesen sein. Er soll sich auch mit uns minimal vermischt haben.


 
Der Homo Sapiens hatte meiner Überlegung nach das größere Gehirn und war alleine deshalb überlegen. Denn er konnte eben Waffen bauen und besser jagen. Und Konkurrenten werden nun mal ausgeschaltet.



			
				ΔΣΛ;4472690 schrieb:
			
		

> Die interessanteste frage die ich mir gerade stelle beim lesen des Threads ist : Wie lange hätte es gedauert, bis sich die unterschiedlichen Menschlichen Gruppierungen nicht mehr vermischen hätten könnten, wenn sie isoliert geblieben wären.
> Denn Affen können sich ja auch nicht willkürlich untereinander mischen, wir sind ja auch nur eine Affenart.
> Okey, ich schweife glaube ich etwas ab ^^



Ein Schimpanse kann sich schlecht mit einem Orang Utan paaren. 1. leben die woanders und 2. sind Arten untereinander nicht kompatibel.
Und wenn sie künstlich gepaart werden -- wie beim Maultier -- ist es nachher nicht mehr Fortpflanzungsfähig.

Allerdings ist das schon wieder ein wenig vom Thema ab. 

Ich für meinen Teil habe jedenfalls immer noch nicht verstanden wieso das eigentlich diskutiert wird?
Der Mensch evolutioniert auch -- schreibt man das so?
Er hat sich von Afrika aus verbreitet und hat sich im Laufe der hundertausende von Jahren dann eben angepasst als er das Gebiet erreicht hatte wo er blieb. Andere sind weiter gelaufen. Ich hatte mal in einer Doku gesehen dass Nord Amerika zuletzt besiedelt wurde und sie von zwei Seiten hingekommen sind. Über den Pol weil es damals eine Eiszeit gab und über Mittelamerika und das ganze ist erst 50.000-100.000 Jahre her.
Also auch wenn sich die unterschiedlichen "Rassen" schon gebildet hatten sind sie dann schon wieder miteinander verschmolzen.


----------



## Gast12308 (14. August 2012)

.....


----------



## Threshold (14. August 2012)

*AW: Rassen*

Ich bin da eben anderer Meinung. Der Homo Sapiens hat sich von Afrika aus über die ganze Welt verteilt und dabei ist er eben auch auf andere Homo Arten getroffen. Entweder hat er sie vernichten oder hat sich mit ihnen gepaart.
Trotzdem weiß ich immer noch nicht wieso du jetzt mit Rassen kommst?


----------



## Gast12308 (14. August 2012)

.....


----------



## Threshold (14. August 2012)

*AW: Rassen*



Alpha_Skorpion schrieb:


> Und wieso bist du noch immer anderer Meinung? Reichen dir populationgenetische Fakten nicht? Erklär mal, wieso der Homo sapiens den aus Afrika kommt.



Weil die Funde dafür sprechen. Der Homo Sapiens existiert seit 1,5 Millionen Jahren oder so und die ältesten Funde sind nun mal in Afrika.
Und wenn du Artbestimmung nur noch durch Genetik machen willst ist das meiner Meinung nach der falsche Weg. Artbestimmung ist nicht nur Genetik auch wenn das Genetiker nicht gerne hören.



Alpha_Skorpion schrieb:


> Rassen sind ein entstandenes Produkt von Menschen, auf die Umwelteinflüsse und Kulturfaktoren gewirkt haben und die einen eigenen Geno- sowie Phänotyp entwickelt haben. Das wollte ich bloß mal klar stellen und euch fragen, wieso das nicht glaubwürdig ist. Wieso wäre eine Anpassung an die Umwelt den negativ? Macht doch (fast) jedes lebende Tier.


 
Und wieso müssen es dann deiner Meinung nach so ausgrenzende Rassen sein?
Schau dir doch mal die Inder an. Die sind auch dunkelhäutig. Sind es deshalb Afrikaner oder haben sie sich nur im Laufe der Zeit an die Umgebung angepasst?
Ist es deshalb für dich gleich eine eigene Rasse?


----------



## Uter (14. August 2012)

*AW: Rassen*



Icejester schrieb:


> Ist ja logisch, daß das Neandertalmuseum das sagt. Werbung muß eben sein. Mit der Realität wird es aber vermutlich nichts zu tun haben, denn sonst würden sich jetzt Neandertaler uns in einem Homo-Sapiens-Museum angucken.


 Nicht immer überlebt die "überlegenere" Art. Eine Theorie warum der Neandertaler ausgestorben ist besagt, dass das größere Gehirn zu viel Energie verbraucht hat und er deshalb unterlegen war.



Threshold schrieb:


> Der Homo Sapiens hatte meiner Überlegung nach das größere Gehirn und war alleine deshalb überlegen. Denn er konnte eben Waffen bauen und besser jagen. Und Konkurrenten werden nun mal ausgeschaltet.


Der Neandertaler hatte definitiv das größere Gehirn, ob er deshalb schlauer war ist eine andere Frage. Dafür, dass die Homo Sapiens die besseren Waffen/Jagdstrategien hatte gibt es aber auch Hinweise.



Threshold schrieb:


> Ein Schimpanse kann sich schlecht mit einem Orang Utan paaren. 1. leben die woanders und 2. sind Arten untereinander nicht kompatibel.
> Und wenn sie künstlich gepaart werden -- wie beim Maultier -- ist es nachher nicht mehr Fortpflanzungsfähig.


 Es gibt die Vermutung, dass Menschen mit Schimpansen Nachkommen zeugen könnten. Bis ind die ~70er wurde damit auch herumexperimentiert, zum Glück wurde das eingestellt. In Anbetracht dessen sollte eine Vermischung zwischen Neandertaler und Sapiens aber durchaus möglich gewesen sein.



Alpha_Skorpion schrieb:


> @Threshold,
> Das Problem ist nur, dass vermutlich der moderne Mensch, sprich Homo sapiens (sapiens), anders als der Homo erectus, sich aus Südostasien ausgebreitet haben soll. Dafür spricht, dass die Haplogruppen A bis E womöglich die des Homo erectus sind, da die Träger nicht das Microcephalin-Gen besitzen und welches ausschließlich der Europäer vom Neandertaler bekommt, welches das Wachstum des Gehirns ermöglicht. Der erste Träger dieses Gens ist die matriniale F-Gruppe, der Indogermane. Dieser hat sich bekannt von Osten aus verbreitet, kann also keinesfalls aus Afrika kommen. Die Laktoseintoleranz nimmt von West nach Ost ab, die Blutgruppe A und die Körpergröße nimmt beim Weißen wie beim Schwarzen zu. Der Asiate ist einerseits heller, andererseits dünkler geworden. Der moderne Mensch hat sich strahlenförmig aus Asien aus verbreitet. Jetzt alles klar?


Selbst wenn die Europäer ein Gen von den Neandertalern bekommen haben (unser Gehirn ist nicht größer ) sagt das noch gar nichts darüber aus, wo sie herkamen. Wenn man nämlich aus Afrika kommt und nach Europa will ohne durch das Mittelmeer schwimmen zu müssen, dann kommt man in etwa an der Stelle vorbei, von der der Indogermane kam (war das nicht ohnehin viel später?). Die Laktoseintoleranz nimmt von Westen nach Osten zu, auch ganz im Osten, also in Amerika war sie sehr ausgeprägt, das spricht also dafür, dass sich der Mensch entweder von Westen nach Osten oder umgekehrt ausgebreitet hat. Dafür, dass er aus der Mitte kam spricht es nicht.
Zur Hautfarbe passt auch eher das Modell mit den 2 Wanderungswellen (Aborigines stammen scheinbar z.B. aus einer früheren Welle als die meisten Asiaten). 
Die Körpergröße hängt sehr stark mit der Versorgungslage zusammen (siehe die Entwicklung in den letzten Jahrhunderten).



Alpha_Skorpion schrieb:


> Und wieso bist du noch immer anderer Meinung? Reichen dir populationgenetische Fakten nicht? Erklär mal, wieso der Homo sapiens den aus Afrika kommt.
> Rassen sind ein entstandenes Produkt von Menschen, auf die Umwelteinflüsse und Kulturfaktoren gewirkt haben und die einen eigenen Geno- sowie Phänotyp entwickelt haben. Das wollte ich bloß mal klar stellen und euch fragen, wieso das nicht glaubwürdig ist. Wieso wäre eine Anpassung an die Umwelt den negativ? Macht doch (fast) jedes lebende Tier.


 Dafür sprechen (neben den oben genannten Punkte) die Knochenfunde. 
Zu dem Begriff "Rasse" hat ruvyen ja schon alles geschrieben. Es wär sinnvoll einen wissenschaftlich zutreffenderen Begriff zu wählen um die von dir scheinbar nicht gewünschten politischen Assoziationen zu unterbinden.


----------



## Gast12308 (14. August 2012)

.....


----------



## Icejester (14. August 2012)

*AW: Rassen*



Uter schrieb:


> Nicht immer überlebt die "überlegenere" Art. Eine Theorie warum der Neandertaler ausgestorben ist besagt, dass das größere Gehirn zu viel Energie verbraucht hat und er deshalb *unterlegen *war.



Merkste selbst, ne? 



> In Anbetracht dessen sollte eine Vermischung zwischen Neandertaler und Sapiens aber durchaus möglich gewesen sein.


Sie war wohl möglich und hat in Teilen auch stattgefunden. Habe ich neulich zumindest noch in einem Artikel gelesen. Dafür gibt es offenbar genetische Beweise.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. August 2012)

*AW: Rassen*



Alpha_Skorpion schrieb:


> Der Wiki-Artikel ist ja wirklich die seriöseste Quelle hier ... Noch dazu ist die Neutralität des Artikels umstritten. Und wieso meinst du, Rushton selbst hätte die Seite charlesdarwinresearch.org erstellt?



Weil es auf der Seite steht, dass er der Gründer ist? Du scheinst wirklich wenig auf deine Quellen zu achten...


> Founded in 1989 by Guggenheim Fellow and University of Western Ontario psychology professor J. Philippe Rushton, the CDRI ...







Threshold schrieb:


> Der Mensch evolutioniert auch -- schreibt man das so?



Ja.




Alpha_Skorpion schrieb:


> @Threshold,
> Das Problem ist nur, dass vermutlich der moderne Mensch, sprich Homo sapiens (sapiens), anders als der Homo erectus, sich aus Südostasien ausgebreitet haben soll. Dafür spricht, dass die Haplogruppen A bis E womöglich die des Homo erectus sind, da die Träger nicht das Microcephalin-Gen besitzen und welches ausschließlich der Europäer vom Neandertaler bekommt, welches das Wachstum des Gehirns ermöglicht. Der erste Träger dieses Gens ist die matriniale F-Gruppe, der Indogermane. Dieser hat sich bekannt von Osten aus verbreitet, kann also keinesfalls aus Afrika kommen. Die Laktoseintoleranz nimmt von West nach Ost ab, die Blutgruppe A und die Körpergröße nimmt beim Weißen wie beim Schwarzen zu. Der Asiate ist einerseits heller, andererseits dünkler geworden. Der moderne Mensch hat sich strahlenförmig aus Asien aus verbreitet. Jetzt alles klar?


 
So what? Du scheinst Ausbreitung und Ursprung zu verwechseln. _Homo sapiens_ hat sich, nach aktuellem Stand der Wissenschaft, primär von Vorderasien aus nach Europa und Asien, Australien und Amerika verbreitet, das stimmt. Aber er musste erstmal nach Vorderasien kommen - und das tat er höchstwahrscheinlich aus Richtung Süd-/Zentralafrika kommend.

Laktoseintolleranz würde ich persönlich übrigens nicht als Beispiel nehmen. Die bekam erst Jahrtausende später, mit der Verbreitung von (Milch-)Viehhaltung eine Bedeutung und könnte/dürfte sich somit als Reaktion auf deren Verbreitung (von Europa aus) verbreitet haben - man hat es also mit einer durch Verhaltensübernahme induzierten Parallel"evolution" zu tun, die keine Abstammungsrückschlüsse zulässt.


----------



## Threshold (14. August 2012)

*AW: Rassen*



Alpha_Skorpion schrieb:


> @Threshold,
> Soweit ich weiß, sind die ersten fossilen Funde 200.000 Jahre alt. Und Genetik reicht im Normalfall für eine Bestimmung.
> Zu den Indern: Die sind rassisch und genetisch Europid.


 
Ich meine die Gattung Homo und nicht den Neandertaler.


----------



## Gast12308 (14. August 2012)

.....


----------



## Threshold (14. August 2012)

*AW: Rassen*

Laut Wiki ist der Homo Sapiens bis 200.000 Jahre in Afrika belegt. Es gibt keine Funde die älter sind. Es gibt keine Funde die außerhalb von Afrika kommen und älter sind.



Uter schrieb:


> Es gibt die Vermutung, dass Menschen mit Schimpansen Nachkommen zeugen könnten. Bis ind die ~70er wurde damit auch herumexperimentiert, zum Glück wurde das eingestellt. In Anbetracht dessen sollte eine Vermischung zwischen Neandertaler und Sapiens aber durchaus möglich gewesen sein.



Das halte ich für ein Gerücht.

Du kannst ja Arten miteinander kreuzen. Das wurde beim Tiger und Löwen gemacht und beim Schaf und Ziege -- denke ich zumindest.
Doch 1. was soll das bringen? Und 2. sind die Tiere aus dieser Kreuzung nicht fortpflanzungsfähig.


----------



## Gast12308 (14. August 2012)

.....


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. August 2012)

*AW: Rassen*

Was genau möchtest du mir mit deinem zusammenhanglosen Zitat zu zwei (von -laut Wiki- 34) Antigenen eines hochvariablen Blutgruppensystems mitteilen?


----------



## Gast12308 (14. August 2012)

.....


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. August 2012)

*AW: Rassen*

Sie sind scheinbar die wichtigsten im Kell-System, ja. Aber was hat das mit der Ausbreitung von _Homo sapiens_ zu tun?

In obigem Zitat wird nur auf die Verhältnisse der verschiedenen Allele zueinander eingegangen. Die liefert dir aber i.d.R. nur Informationen über den Fitnessfaktor der einzelnen Allele zueinander, wenn du nicht gerade den Spezialfall der Vermischung homozygoter Ausgangspopulationen hast. (Was, mangels flächendeckender Tests auf das Kellsystem vor 200.000 Jahren, hier wohl nicht mit Sicherheit angenommen werden kann.)
Selbst dann würde es dir aber eben auch nur Information über die Vermischung dieser Population liefern - nicht darüber, wann die eine oder die andere erstmals eine bestimmte Region besiedelte. Der letzte Satz des Zitates ist, wenn ihm keine weiteren Informationen zugrunde liegen (Kontext und Quelle sparst du dir ja...), schlichtweg falsch.


----------



## Gast12308 (15. August 2012)

.....


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. August 2012)

*AW: Rassen*

Untereinander natürlich. Zueinander wäre ja noch exotischer - zwei getrennte Populationen mit identischem Erbgut? Da müssen dann wirklich Züchter am Werk sein.

? Happlogruppen verhalten sich logischerweise genauso, wie die Allele, über die sie ausschließlich definiert sind. Und der Anteil ihres Auftretens gibt somit ebenfalls keinerlei Hinweise auf die Ausbreitung einer Art.


----------



## Gast12308 (15. August 2012)

.....


----------



## Gast20141208 (15. August 2012)

*AW: Rassen*

Zitat von Wiki, wenn man dort den Begriff 'Rasse' sucht:


> Rassen, aber auch Unterarten, sind nicht objektivierbar, sie beruhen lediglich auf Konvention. Es handelt sich dabei um Kategorien des Denkens und nicht etwa um Einheiten der Evolution. Wie der Evolutionsbiologe Ernst Mayr betont, basieren alle rassistischen Theorien darauf, Rassen nicht als Abstraktion sondern als Realität aufzufassen.[12]



Die Einteilung des Menschen in Rassen ist rechtes Gedankengut und führte früher auch z.B. zu den Nürnberger Rassegesetzen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. August 2012)

*AW: Rassen*



Alpha_Skorpion schrieb:


> Da muss ich widersprechen (oder auch widerschreiben). Nehmen wir mal an, das Erbgut bleibt eine gewisse Zeit konstant und die Gruppe A - 100%-er Allel-A-Anteil - breitet sich nach Westen aus. Auf dem Weg nach Westen gibt es andere Umwelteinflüsse, Mischung mit anderen Gruppen,...



Und hier endet deine Argumentation:
Mischung mit anderern Gruppen bedeutet, dass andere Gruppen bereits vorher da waren. Die in deinem Beispiel westlichen Gebiete waren also schon lange von der Art besiedelt - du erhälst aus den Allelfrequenzen keinerlei Informationen über die Ausbreitung der Art, nur über die Vermischung von zwei Populationen derselbigen.
(Wenn du denn die Ausgangsfrequenz in beiden Populationen kennst und sie ausreichend verschieden ist - idealerweise da beide homozygot sind, denn rückwirkend wirst du Allelfrequenzen mangels Material nicht alzu exakt bestimmen können. Aber das habe ich ja alles eben erst geschrieben)


----------



## Gast12308 (15. August 2012)

.....


----------



## Icejester (15. August 2012)

*AW: Rassen*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Zitat von Wiki, wenn man dort den Begriff 'Rasse' sucht:
> Die Einteilung des Menschen in Rassen ist rechtes Gedankengut und führte früher auch z.B. zu den Nürnberger Rassegesetzen.


 
Dann ist die Einteilung von Hunden, Katzen, Pferden etc. in Rassen ebenfalls rechtes Gedankengut, oder was? Ich sehe da nämlich wirklich keinen Unterschied. Bei anderen Arten können wir eindeutige Unterschiede klar benennen, aber bei unserer eigenen ist das verboten? Was für ein himmelschreiender Unsinn.


----------



## Uter (15. August 2012)

*AW: Rassen*



Alpha_Skorpion schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit einem neuen Thread über den "Ursprung des Homo sapiens"?


 Ich denke du kannst den Titel entsprechend erweitern, die ursprüngliche Frage gibt nicht viel Diskussionsstoff her.



Alpha_Skorpion schrieb:


> Da muss ich widersprechen (oder auch widerschreiben). Nehmen wir mal an, das Erbgut bleibt eine gewisse Zeit konstant und die Gruppe A - 100%-er Allel-A-Anteil - breitet sich nach Westen aus. Auf dem Weg nach Westen gibt es andere Umwelteinflüsse, Mischung mit anderen Gruppen, Phänotyp sowie Genotyp verändern sich immer mehr, je weiter sie kommen. Es bildet sich eine neue Gruppe B, welche beispielsweise zu 20% das neue Allel B, zu 80% das A hat. Je weiter sie kommen, desto größer B und kleiner A. Mann kann also zurückverfolgen, woher eine Gruppe kommt, wenn man weiß, welche der beiden älter ist (in dem Fall A).


 1. Wüsste ich nicht welche Umwelteinfluss das sein sollte.
2. Müsste sich dieser Umwelteinfluss dann vom Entstehungsort aus in alle Richtungen gleichmäßig verstärken ohne im Urspungsort aufzutreten. 
---> So einen Umwelteinfluss gibt es nicht.



Icejester schrieb:


> Dann ist die Einteilung von Hunden, Katzen, Pferden etc. in Rassen ebenfalls rechtes Gedankengut, oder was? Ich sehe da nämlich wirklich keinen Unterschied. Bei anderen Arten können wir eindeutige Unterschiede klar benennen, aber bei unserer eigenen ist das verboten? Was für ein himmelschreiender Unsinn.


 Wie ruyven bereits schrieb sind alle diese Tiere (vom Menschen) gezüchtet. Unterschiede durch die Evolution benennt man einfach nicht als Rassen, sondern z.B. als Unterarten.


----------



## Icejester (15. August 2012)

*AW: Rassen*



Uter schrieb:


> Wie ruyven bereits schrieb sind alle diese Tiere (vom Menschen) gezüchtet. Unterschiede durch die Evolution benennt man einfach nicht als Rassen, sondern z.B. als Unterarten.


 
Das ist doch Wortklauberei. Ob ich Rasse oder Unterart sage und damit dasselbe meine, ist ziemlich irrelevant. Abgesehen davon ist es auch schlichtweg falsch, daß alle Hunde-, Pferde- oder Katzenrassen von Menschen gezüchtet worden wären.


----------



## Gast12308 (15. August 2012)

.....


----------



## Gast20141208 (15. August 2012)

*AW: Rassen*



Icejester schrieb:


> Dann ist die Einteilung von Hunden, Katzen, Pferden etc. in Rassen ebenfalls rechtes Gedankengut, oder was? Ich sehe da nämlich wirklich keinen Unterschied. Bei anderen Arten können wir eindeutige Unterschiede klar benennen, aber bei unserer eigenen ist das verboten? Was für ein himmelschreiender Unsinn.


Außer ein paar Wildtieren sind alle Hunde, Katzen und Pferde Zuchtiere, die es in der heutigen Form ohne den Menschen nicht gäbe. 
Bei den Nürnberger Rassegesetzen ging es eigentlich auch nur um die Zucht von besseren Menschen und auch davor wurde der Begriff 'Rasse' beim Menschen immer als Auf- oder Abwertung verwendet. 

Kurz zusammen gefasst:
Rassen hat man nur bei Lebewesen die man züchtet.


----------



## Stryke7 (15. August 2012)

*AW: Rassen*



Alpha_Skorpion schrieb:


> @Uter,
> Blöde Frage: Wie kann ich den Titel des Themas verändern?


 

hab ich auch lange für gebraucht   du musst den ersten beitrag erneut bearbeiten, und dann dort die überschrift ändern


----------



## Gast12308 (15. August 2012)

.....


----------



## Gast20141208 (15. August 2012)

Alpha_Skorpion schrieb:


> 1. Es gibt dennoch Rassen ohne Zucht vom Menschen.
> 2. Die Nürnberger Rassenschutzgesetze hatten weniger mit der Züchtung als mit der Erhaltung zu tun.
> 3. Jetzt mal etwas aus der Nazi-Antrophologie: Welche Rasse ist besser? Die dalofälide oder die westbaltide? Keine. Somit hätte sich das mit der Auf- und Abwertung erledigt.


1. Deine Meinung und zufälligerweise auch die von Rechtsextremen. 
2. Für die Erhaltung muss man ja "züchten". 
3. Ich habe nicht behauptet, dass du mit der Bezeichnung 'Rasse' auf- oder abwerten willst, sondern nur gesagt, dass der Begriff schon immer dafür verwendet wurde.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. August 2012)

@Alpha_Skorpion: Bitte vermeide Doppelposts.




Alpha_Skorpion schrieb:


> Es könnte aber auch sein, dass Gruppe A die Urgruppe ist. Von ihr haben sich andere Gruppen abgezweigt. Somit trifft B auf andere Gruppen, welche sich parallel entwickelt haben. Wir alle hab nur 1 Urmuttenr und 1 Urvater.



So what? Daraus resultiert immer noch keine Information über die geographische Ausbreitung/den geographischen Ursprung.




Icejester schrieb:


> Dann ist die Einteilung von Hunden, Katzen, Pferden etc. in Rassen ebenfalls rechtes Gedankengut, oder was? Ich sehe da nämlich wirklich keinen Unterschied.



Der Unterschied steht doch eindeutig da:
" sie beruhen lediglich auf Konvention. Es handelt sich dabei um Kategorien des Denkens und nicht etwa um Einheiten der Evolution."
 Gezüchtete Rassen beruhen nicht auf natürlicher Evolution, sondern orientieren sich an von Menschen vorgegebenen Konventionen, wie die jeweilige Rasse den aussehen sollte.



> Bei anderen Arten können wir eindeutige Unterschiede klar benennen, aber bei unserer eigenen ist das verboten? Was für ein himmelschreiender Unsinn.


 
Verboten ist gar nichts. Aber ein Zeichen von mangelnder Intelligenz oder von hochfragwürdigen sozialen/politischen Zielen ist die Suggestion von Grenzen, wo es de facto keine gibt.




Icejester schrieb:


> Das ist doch Wortklauberei. Ob ich Rasse oder Unterart sage und damit dasselbe meine, ist ziemlich irrelevant.



Wenn du etwas als "Rasse" bezeichnest und damit "Unterart" meinst, dann ist dann ist das schlichtweg falscher Wortgebrauch. Man sagt auch nicht "Nazi" wenn man "Konservativer" meint.



> Abgesehen davon ist es auch schlichtweg falsch, daß alle Hunde-, Pferde- oder Katzenrassen von Menschen gezüchtet worden wären.


 
Nicht? Interessant. Dann nenn doch mal eine Katzenrasse, die ohne Einwirkung des Menschen entstanden ist. Oder gar eine Hunderasse, an deren Stammbaum kein Mensch rumgepfuscht hat. Könnte vielleicht etwas schwer werden bei einer Sammelbezeichnung, die ausschließlich domestizierte Wolfsnachfahren enthält


----------



## Threshold (15. August 2012)

Katzenrasse? Ich kenne Katzenarten aber Rassen weiß ich nicht. 
Und wenn sind sie garantiert gezüchtet worden wie Hunde auch.


----------



## Gast20141208 (15. August 2012)

Ja gibt es und sie wurden auch gezüchtet.


----------



## Gast12308 (15. August 2012)

.....


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. August 2012)

Alpha_Skorpion schrieb:


> @ruyven_macaran,
> Doch, denn wenn Gruppe A 100%-iger Allel A Träger ist, die anderen leicht homozygot (mit dennoch hohem A-Amteil) sind, noch dazu die Haplogruppe die älteste ist, kann man sehr wohl davon ausgehen, dass diese Population die Urpopulation darstellt.



Du kannst also, wenn du weißt, welche Gruppe die älteste ist, herausfinden, welche Gruppe die ursprüngliche ist? Sensationelle Meisterleistung. 
Bringt einen derem Herkunftsort aber keinen Schritt näher.


----------



## Icejester (15. August 2012)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Kurz zusammen gefasst:
> Rassen hat man nur bei Lebewesen die man züchtet.


 
So ein Unsinn. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nicht? Interessant. Dann nenn doch mal eine Katzenrasse, die ohne Einwirkung des Menschen entstanden ist.



Leicht. Türkisch Van, Europäisch Kurzhaar, Norwegische Waldkatze, Falbkatze, Sibirische Katze, Europäische Wildkatze...



> Oder gar eine Hunderasse, an deren Stammbaum kein Mensch rumgepfuscht hat. Könnte vielleicht etwas schwer werden bei einer Sammelbezeichnung, die ausschließlich domestizierte Wolfsnachfahren enthält


 
Ich habe absolut keine Ahnung von Hunden. Damit kann ich nicht dienen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (15. August 2012)

Icejester schrieb:


> So ein Unsinn.


Wieder mal ein Zitat von Wiki, wenn man bei 'Rasse' nachliest:


> Der Terminus „Rasse“ gelangte aus der Tierzucht in die frühe Biologie. Dort wurde er dann lange Zeit zur Klassifizierung und Einordnung von Organismen, auf verschiedenen taxonomischen Ebenen auf oder unterhalb des Artniveaus, verwendet. Definition und Gebrauch der „Rasse“ erfolgten nicht einheitlich, was eine Vielzahl unterschiedlicher Typen von Rassen zur Folge hatte, die weder gegeneinander noch klar gegen höhere oder niedere Taxa abgrenzbar waren. Zusätzlich erschwert wurde die Situation dadurch, dass man Rassen als Arten niederen taxonomischen Ranges begriff und sie entsprechend dem damals vorherrschenden Artkonzept völlig typologisch definierte und behandelte, was viel Spielraum für Willkür und subjektive Einschätzung ließ. Lediglich die „geographische Rasse“ erlangte eine gewisse Bedeutung, als Vorläufer der Unterart. Heute spielt die Bezeichnung „Rasse“ in der Biologie kaum noch eine Rolle; sie ist weitgehend der Bezeichnung „Unterart“ gewichen. *Die einzige Ausnahme bildet die Zuchtlehre.*


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. August 2012)

Icejester schrieb:


> Leicht. Türkisch Van,



Von menschen gezüchtete Rasse Turkish Van - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Nicht zu verwechseln mit der natürlich vorkommenden Unterart Van Van cat - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> Europäisch Kurzhaar


" Ihre Urahnen sind ganz gewöhnliche Haus- und Dorfkatzen." Europäisch Kurzhaar



> Norwegische Waldkatze



Die aus welcher natürlich in Norwegen vorkommenden Katze hervorgegangen sein soll?
Oh, ich vergaß: Es gibt in Norwegen nur durch den Menschen Katzen...



> Falbkatze



"Die Falbkatze ... ist eine Unterart ..."

So ein Pech aber auch, dass wir keine Unterarten, sondern Rassen suchen...



> Sibirische Katze



"kann ein langhaariges Kätzchen mit üppigem Fell dort auch in einem normalen Hauskatzenwurf liegen[1]. Derartige Exemplare bilden den Grundstock der Zucht Sibirischer Katzen.

Die genaue Genese der sibirischen Katze in ihrer Heimat ist strittig."

Schon wieder Pech. Erst wissen wir nicht genau, wie es überhaupt zu dieser Form kam und dann ist die beste Vermutung auch noch Zucht durch den Menschen.



> Europäische Wildkatze...



Und damit sind wir dann endgültig fernab von Rassen bei einer allgemein als solche bekannten Unterart.

Aber danke, dass du mal wieder meine Zeit verschwendet hast.



> Ich habe absolut keine Ahnung von Hunden. Damit kann ich nicht dienen.


 
Dann solltest du dir vielleicht abgewöhnen, zu suggerieren, du hättest Ahnung von Hunden und könntest eine allgemein gültige Aussage über Hunderassen aufstellen.


----------



## Icejester (16. August 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> So ein Pech aber auch, dass wir keine Unterarten, sondern Rassen suchen...


 
Und ich habe letztens schon gesagt, daß es da im Sprachgebrauch keinen Unterschied gibt, sofern eine "Unterart" (was immer das jetzt genau sein soll), nicht etwas völlig anderes ist. Um mal den Mackensen von 2006 zu zitieren: *Rasse* w. = Gruppe von Lebewesen mit gleichen Erbmerkmalen, -eigenschaften; Sorte. (danach andere übertragene Bedeutungen)

Das ist wohl hinreichend eindeutig und damit dürfte diese Diskussion zumindest beendet sein.

Die von mir aufgeführten Katzenrassen sind im übrigen alles sogenannte "natürliche Rassen", die nicht durch menschliche Züchtung geschaffen sondern lediglich erhalten wurden. Kursorisches Wikipedia-Geklicke reicht leider nicht aus, um das dann auch zu erkennen. Pech gehabt.

Und ich habe noch nie in meinem Leben behauptet, Ahnung von Hunden zu haben, sofern ich nicht alleine schon dadurch in den Ruf kommen sollte, daß einer meiner Großonkel früher eine Schäferhundzucht hatte, was Du aber unmöglich wissen kannst.


----------



## Gast12308 (16. August 2012)

.....


----------



## Gast20141208 (16. August 2012)

Schön für dich, dass dein Vater Tierarzt ist, der noch dazu Genetik studiert. Ich wohne in der Pampa und kenne deswegen einige Leute, die von Kühen über Pferde bis zu Hunden alles mögliche züchten und selbst die teilen nur Haus- und Zuchttiere in Rassen ein und auch sonst kenne ich niemanden, der z.B. Wale, Pinguine, Tiger, Krokodile,... in Rassen einteilt. 

Da ist es dann auch völlig egal, aus welcher Ecke sich der Mensch auf dieser Welt verbreitet hat, denn Menschen sind keine Zuchttiere, also ist Rasse einfach eine falsche Bezeichnung. 
Umgangssprachlich wird es zwar noch von vielen verwendet, aber umgangssprachlich gibt es für Schwarze auch noch das N-Wort.


----------



## Gast12308 (16. August 2012)

.....


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (16. August 2012)

Interessante Diskussion, hab mir alles durchgelesen. Aber letztendlich frage ich mich, was du Alpha_Skorpion mit dieser Diskussion erreichen willst? Auf mich hat es den eindruck, dass du versuchst das wir alle deiner Meinung mit den Rassen sind.

Die Diskussion ist letztendlich überflüssig, ihr könnt hier wahrscheinlich noch 20 Seiten weiter "Disskutieren" und euch auf irgendwelche komischen "Wissenschaftler" beziehen etc. pp., aber ihr werdet es nicht "lösen". Und selbst wenn, was dann?


----------



## Stryke7 (16. August 2012)

wär doch klasse, wenn wir hier den ursprung des menschen klären würden? 

mittlerweile hat die diskussion tatsächlich kein ziel mehr ...  ursprünglich gings ja um deinen unterrichtsbeitrag.


----------



## Uter (16. August 2012)

Icejester schrieb:


> Und ich habe letztens schon gesagt, daß es da im Sprachgebrauch keinen Unterschied gibt, sofern eine "Unterart" (was immer das jetzt genau sein soll), nicht etwas völlig anderes ist.





Nailgun schrieb:


> Umgangssprachlich wird es zwar noch von vielen  verwendet, aber umgangssprachlich gibt es für Schwarze auch noch das  N-Wort.


 Das ist ein gutes Bsp. Afaik war das deutsche N-Wort (also mit e, nicht i) ursprünglich neben vielleicht "Mohr" und "Hottentotte" die einzige Bezeichnung für dunkelhäutige Menschen. Korrekt ist sie trotzdem nicht mehr. Genauso ist es auch mit dem Gebrauch von dem Wort Rasse im Sinn von Unterart.



Icejester schrieb:


> Die von mir aufgeführten Katzenrassen sind im übrigen alles sogenannte "natürliche Rassen", die nicht durch menschliche Züchtung geschaffen sondern lediglich erhalten wurden. Kursorisches Wikipedia-Geklicke reicht leider nicht aus, um das dann auch zu erkennen. Pech gehabt.


 Bezeichnet man in Züchterkreisen diese Katzen wirklich als Rassekatzen?



Alpha_Skorpion schrieb:


> Und zum Gebiet der Urpopulation: Man wird doch sehr davon ausgehen können, dass das Gebiet mit ältesten und konzentriertesten Gengruppe, deren Gene auf der ganzen Welt etwas vorhanden jedoch minder konzentriert sind) auch das Entstehungsgebiet ist, sofern es keine großen Völkerwanderungen gegeben hat, die sie vertreiben hätten können. Gab es in Südostasien denn solche?


Wie bereits von ruyven geschrieben gab es immer Durchmischung (zumindest durch Handel), in der Zeit vor dem sesshaftwerden der Menschen muss von einer Durchmischung mit ca. der Geschwindigkeit der Ausbreitung ausgegangen werden. Die Menschen haben schließlich nicht gesagt "Hey, wir breiten uns jetzt mal über die ganze Erde aus.", sondern sie haben nach ergibigen Jagdtgründen gesucht und das haben sie auch nach der Ausbreitung über die ganze Erde gemacht. 
Nach dem Entstehen von größeren Menschengruppen (z.B. Staaten) gab es außerdem immer wieder großflächige Durchmischungen durch Kriege.



Alpha_Skorpion schrieb:


> Die genetische Differenzen sind also nach 6.000 bis 12.000 Jahren schon so groß, dass zwischen Unterarten unterschieden wird. Der australische Ureinwohner zum Beispiel war jedoch so weit ich weiß sogar 50.000 Jahre lang abgeschottet, sogar die Umwelt war im Vergleich zu anderen Populationen völlig anders. Wir schließen also daraus, dass der Homo sapiens in Unterarten eingeteilt gehört. Und ist Unterart nicht gleich Rasse?


 Die Zeit an sich sagt nichts aus. Entweder die Art entwickelt sich weiter oder eben nicht, die Weiterentwicklung kann nach wenigen Generationen geschehen, sie kann aber auch bis zum Aussterben der Art ausbleiben.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. August 2012)

Alpha_Skorpion schrieb:


> Die genetische Differenzen sind also nach 6.000 bis 12.000 Jahren schon so groß, dass zwischen Unterarten unterschieden wird. Der australische Ureinwohner zum Beispiel war jedoch so weit ich weiß sogar 50.000 Jahre lang abgeschottet, sogar die Umwelt war im Vergleich zu anderen Populationen völlig anders. Wir schließen also daraus, dass der Homo sapiens in Unterarten eingeteilt gehört.



"Wir" garantiert nicht. Und wenn du das machst, ist es ein Trugschluss. Aus den genannten Argumenten ist nur ein "könnte" abzuleiten: Innerhalb von ein paar Jahrtausdenden vollständiger Isolation können sich in einer Art mit der Generationsdauer eines Tigers (um einiges kürzer, als beim Menschen) und unter ausreichendem Selektionsdruck genug Merkmalsveränderungen ausprägen, um die Einstufung als Unterart zu rechtfertigen. Und ich würde auch nicht abstreiten, dass australische (und diverse andere) Ureinwohner sich zum Teil ausreichend stark von der restlichen Menschheit unterscheiden, um diese Bezeichnung biologisch  (der Mensch ist klassischerweise nicht Thema der Biologie - was man spätestens sieht, wenn man mal die Forschungsbudgets mit der Medizin vergleicht  ) rechtfertigen zu können. Aber: "zum Teil". Ein weiteres Kriterium für eine Unterart ist, die Klarheit der Merkmale, in der Regel gegeben durch andauernde Trennung. In der Praxis ist das sogar das konsistentere Kriterium, denn darüber, wieviel Unterschied nur eine bloße Morphe ausmacht und was die Erhebung zur Unterart rechtfertigt, ist jedesmal ein Streitthema. Isolation ist da wesentlich einfacher festzustellen - Sumatratiger paaren sich nicht mit sibirischen Tigern (weil sie sich schlichtweg nicht begegnen können) und somit liegen die Merkmale der einen scharf abgegrenzt von denen der anderen vor. Es gibt keinen fließenden Übergang vom Sumatratiger zum indischen Tiger, sondern eine Lücke zwischen beiden.
Dieser Zustand ist bei den Aborigines (und quasi allen anderen Ex-Naturvölkern) nicht (mehr) gegeben, denn es findet seit Jahrhunderten eine Vermischung mit anderen Populationen statt. Womit wir wieder auf Seite 1 wären: Menschliche Populationen sind untereinander zu durchmischt, es fehlt die nötige Trennung um fest Kategorien wie "Unterart" auf sie anzuwenden. Selbst wenn du, aus Augen des durchschnittlichen Mitteleuropäers, starke, genetisch bedingte,  physische Abweichungen wie bei den unter Pygmäen zusammengefassten Volksgruppen nimmst, wirst du eine kontinuirliche Kette von phänologisch (und i.d.R. auch genetisch) ähnlichen Menschen bilden können, die schließlich bis zu besagtem Europäer selbst führt. Diese Kette an irgend einer Stelle zu unterbrechen und den einen Teil der einen und den anderen einer anderen "Unterart" zuzuordnen, wäre pure Willkür und in keinster Weise wissenschaftlich begründbar.




> Und ist Unterart nicht gleich Rasse?


 
Nein. Und das wurde jetzt in diesem Thread schon so oft erklärt, dass ich in Zukunft gar nicht mehr auf derartige Posts eingehen werden


----------



## Gast12308 (16. August 2012)

.....


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. August 2012)

Einen freilebenden Liger (was übrigens eine Kreuzung zwischen Arten ist) wirst du nicht finden - Paare, bei denen nur ein Partner Ureinwohner ist dagegen häufiger. Auch wenn dies Rassisten nicht gefallen mag.


----------



## Gast12308 (16. August 2012)

.....


----------



## Kamui_kirk (16. August 2012)

@Alpha_Skorpion
Du bist kein Rassist 
solltest aber vorsichtig mit diesen Thema sein 
Tatsache ist es das sich der Mensch an seine Umgebung anpasst 
zb: in Afrika 
es ist kein zufall das "schwarze" Menschen besser laufen 
hast du schon mal gesehen ( im TV) wie Massai jagen  
sie jagen ihr Opfer kilometer weit durch die Savanne  bis es an Überhitzung stirbt (die viecher können nicht schwitzen) ziemlich böse sowas^^
und tatsche ist es auch das wir uns Auseinander entwickeln würden wenn die Populationen sich nicht mischen würden  
zb bei hunderassen sieht man das schon : versuch ma ein *Chihuahua mit ner *Deutsche Dogge zu paaren ^^

ergo :es gibt menschliche unterrassen (scheiss begriff^^) die sich an ihre umgebung angepasst haben
und du solltest das nicht so laut rausschreien 
es gibt viele dummme menschen und am ende bist du der böse rassist ^^
hauste rein^^


----------



## Stryke7 (16. August 2012)

guter beitrag, doch menschliche "unterrassen" (der ist wirklich übel )  sind bei weitem nicht so weit auseinander wie dein beispiel der verschiedenen hunderassen.  wir sind noch alle voll kompatibel


----------



## Gast12308 (16. August 2012)

.....


----------



## Threshold (16. August 2012)

Kamui_kirk schrieb:


> ergo :es gibt menschliche unterrassen (scheiss begriff^^) die sich an ihre umgebung angepasst haben


 
Wenn es deiner Meinung nach "menschliche Unterrassen" gibt müsste es nicht logischer Weise dann auch "menschliche Oberrassen geben"?
Ich glaube du hast dich da schwer bei der Formulierung vergriffen.



Alpha_Skorpion schrieb:


> Aber da ja viele so sensibel zu sein scheinen, was den Begriff "Rasse" angeht (dich und mich ausgenommen), würde ich, wie bereits geschrieben, "typologische Menschenkategorie" dazu sagen.



Weil es den Begriff "Rassen" beim Menschen einfach nicht gibt. Das scheinst du einfach nicht zu begreifen.


----------



## Stryke7 (16. August 2012)

@TE: ich sehe dich nicht als rassist, denn ich denke ich weiß, was du meinst. Aber der Begriff "Rasse" ist tatsächlich technisch wie gesellschaftlich fehlplatziert, denn für eine typische Rassen-einteilung liegen wir genetisch noch zu nah beeinander. 

und in unserer gesellschaft ist der begriff nunmal leider sehr negativ vorbehaftet und viele menschen sind da sehr empfindlich. das ist mMn auch ein ganz guter zustand.

du könntest vielleicht einfach von typen reden. ich glaube, das wäre ein deutlich unproblematischerer begriff.


----------



## Kamui_kirk (16. August 2012)

@ Threshold 
"menschliche Oberasse" diesen begriff gibt es nicht ^^(vielleicht für nen Nazi oder so xd)
unterrasse klingt zwar ******** aber ein besseres wort viel mir nicht ein 

Ich benutze mal ein Beispiel 
stell dir vor ein Afrikaner ist ein Pudel
und ein Europäer ist ein Dackel
beide sehen unterschiedlich aus ,haben andere Eigenschaften und können sich Paaren
und trotzdem sagt man zu den Hunden 
das es Rassen sind 
Pudel Hunderasse http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pudel
Dackel Hunderasse Dackel

unter diesen Aspekt finde ich den Begriff Menschliche Unterasse nicht ganz so schlimm^^


----------



## Gast20141208 (16. August 2012)

Du vergleichst grade Menschen mit Zuchttieren. 
Schön langsam sollte eigentlich jeder mitbekommen haben, dass der Vergleich einfach nicht passt.


----------



## Seeefe (16. August 2012)

Alpha_Skorpion schrieb:


> Und schon wieder eine Anschuldigung von dir ein Rassist zu sein. Wie bereits erwähnt, meine Eltern stammen aus zwei verschiedenen Ländern. Ich KANN keinen Nationalismus, geschweige denn Chauvinismus verspüren. Es geht einfach nicht. In keinem Land fühle ich mich als völlig Einheimischer, obwohl ich dieses Gefühl der Sicherheit gerne hätte. Bitte verschone mich also mit deinem Gutmenschengeschwafel und deinen  Bezichtigungen, ein Rassist oder gar ein Nazi zu sein.


 
Ich will dir nichts unterstellen, aber:

Wieso meinen manche Menschen immer sagen zu können, sie wären keine Nationalisten oder Rassisten nur weil ihre Eltern aus anderen Ländern stammen? Da gibts doch garkeinen zusammenhang.


----------



## Gast12308 (16. August 2012)

.....


----------



## Seeefe (16. August 2012)

Alpha_Skorpion schrieb:


> Dann sag mir bitte, wie ich Ausländer hassen solle, wenn ich zu 3/4 einer bin? Ist das dann nicht Selbsthass oder ein Widerspruch in sich selbst?


 
Es kommt auf einen selbst drauf an, nicht darauf woher die Eltern stammen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. August 2012)

Alpha_Skorpion schrieb:


> Und schon wieder eine Anschuldigung von dir ein Rassist zu sein.



Diese Unterstellung mir gegenüber verbitte ich mir. Ich habe gesagt, dass sich Rassisten daran stören, dass es Beziehungen zwischen Aborigines und nicht-Aborigines gibt. Diese Aussage kann nur dann eine Anschludigung gegen dich sein, wenn dich das stört.
(in dem Fall wäre es interessant zu erfahren, warum dich Beziehungen zwischen fremden Menschen, insbesondere am Ende des Globusses sonst stören)




Alpha_Skorpion schrieb:


> Dann sag mir bitte, wie ich Ausländer hassen solle, wenn ich zu 3/4 einer bin? Ist das dann nicht Selbsthass oder ein Widerspruch in sich selbst?


 
Es erscheint wiedersprüchlich, aber es ist offensichtlich möglich. Es gibt z.B. in Deutschland sehr wohl Personen mit Migrationshintergrund, die man am besten als türkisch-national bezeichnen könnte und die sich aggressiv gegenüber z.B. Migranten aus Osteuropa, aus dem Iran oder gegenüber Roma verhalten (gegenüber kurdischstämmigen sowieso). Davon abgesehen sind Ausländerfeindlichkeit, Nationalismus und Rassismus nicht das gleiche. Sie passen zwar sehr gut zusammen, aber es gibt mehrere Variationen, wie das eine unabhängig vom anderen auftreten kann. Z.B. richten sich rassistische Bestrebungen in den USA primär gegen reine US-Bürger und weder gibt es einen Grund, diesen einen Ausländerstatus zuzusprechen (es sei denn, man geht soweit zurück, dass die Rassisten selbst sich als Migranten einstufen müssten), noch wird dies gemacht. Es ist einfach Rassenlehre und -hass in Reinkultur. Umgekehrt gibt es (ebenfalls auch gerade in den USA) Feindlichkeit gegenüber Zuwanderern, die sich Ethnien-übreitend äußert (falls noch jemand den üblichen Ausdruck für menschliche Subpopulationen und Kulturen sucht: da war er). Nach dem was ich gehört habe, gibt es sogar regelmäßig Fälle, in denen sich bereits Personen mit Migrationshintergrund in zweiter Generation als Einwanderungsgegner stark machen.
Ein drittes Beispiel wären, gerade in Ost-Mitteleuropa, Personen, die sich de facto im Ausland befinden, aber der Meinung sind, dass dies angestammtes Territorium ihrer "Rasse" wären - de facto "Inländerhass".

Merke: Personen, die willkürlich Grenzen durch die Menschheit ziehen wollen und diesen dann auch noch soviel Bedeutung beimessen, das politische Unterdrückung oder gar handgreifliche Aktionen daraus entspringen, solche Personen gehen bei der Definition ihrer Feindbilder nicht immer nachvollziehbar vor. (Wir hatten hier auch schon Rechtsextreme, die nicht in der Lage waren, sich darauf festzulegen, was einen eigentlich genau "Deutsch" macht )

(und, ehe das schon wieder in den falschen Hals kommt: Ich mache hier keine Aussage, die sich bewusst mit Teilnehmern dieser Diskussion beschäftigt. Ich mache eine Aussage über Rassisten.)


----------



## Gast12308 (17. August 2012)

....,


----------



## Gast20141208 (17. August 2012)

Niemand hier hat dir vorgeworfen, Rassist zu sein. Du hast/hattest nur eine falsche Sicht der Dinge. 

Grüße aus NÖ.


----------



## Gast12308 (17. August 2012)

.....


----------



## Supeq (22. August 2012)

Brauchst dich doch nicht rechtfertigen, heutzutage werden Menschen die unbequeme Wahrheiten aussprechen ganz schnell als N*** bezeichnet, um sie mundtot zu machen und gesellschaftlich auszugrenzen (beliebte Argumentationskette unserer Politikerl: Wenn man gegen den Euro als Währung ist, ist man gegen die europäische Integration und somit ein N***).

Nochmal zum Thema: Der Begriff Rasse ist biologisch einfach nicht mehr zeitgemäß. Wie auch schon erwähnt wird in der biologischen Systematik der Begriff Unterart (Subspezies) verwendet, daher lautet die korrekte biologische Bezeichnung "aller" Menschen "homo sapiens ssp."


----------



## stimpi2k4 (26. August 2012)

Alpha_Skorpion schrieb:


> Hey Leute!
> 
> Ich habe in meiner Umgebung vernommen, dass viele Leute behaupten, es gäbe keine Rassen, insbesondere im deutschsprachigem Raum (ist mir klar, 2. WK). Die Geschichtslehrerin früher -Thema WK - hat mich nach meiner Äußerung, es gäbe sehr wohl Menschenrassen, als Nazi hingestellt. Völlig zu unrecht.
> Wieso wird das geleugnet, wo es doch wissenschaftlich einen Vorteil bringen könnte, zum Beispiel abgestimmte Medizin zu entwickeln. Ich habe mich einige Zeit mit Antrophologie beschäftigt, ebenso mit Genetik, und weiß, dass es zum Teil einige Unterschiede unter einigen Populationen gibt, wie zum Beispiel das Krebserkrankungsrisiko.
> ...



Wenn ich den Begriff "Rasse" höre, denke ich an Hunde und die Zeit der Nationalsozialisten (Indogermanen). Den Mensch in Rassen zu unterteilen finde ich entwürdigend. Ich sehe alle Menschen als eine Spezies, die die gleiche Herkunft hat. Der Ursprung aller Lebewesen auf der Erde ist der gleiche und wird sich niemals ändern. Deswegen würde ich den Begriff Spezies den der Rasse bevorzugen schon alleine wegen der Vergangenheit Deutschlands. 

Man sollte Tiere vom Homo Sapien unterscheiden, alleine deswegen, weil wir eine Individuelle Intelligenz haben und über alles Nachdenken können und den Drang der Neugier haben. Der Homo Sapien ist eine Spezies (andere würden Rasse sagen). 

Der Mensch unterscheidet sich nur äußerlich voneinander, was aber Sinn ergibt, um sich den äußeren Gegebenheiten der Erde anzupassen. Unsere DNA kann sich durch Fortpflanzung korrigieren und Verändern und so entstehen nach weit über eintausend Jahren äußerliche Veränderungen. Hinzu kommt noch die Völkerwanderung die unser Erbgut stärker besser und konkurrenzfähiger macht. Die Optimale Fortpflanzung besteht in den genetischen Gegensätzen, alle Wissen das Inzucht die schlechtest Methode der Fortpflanzung ist. Die Gene werden beim vermischen immer nur dann die besten Merkmale weitergeben, wenn die genetischen Unterschiede größer sind. 
Krankheiten wie Zellmutation sind nicht immer davon abhängig wie Gesund die Umgebung und Lebensweise ist. Man sollte sich mal Fragen warum an Ebola nicht 100% der Infizierten Sterben und es immer wieder Menschen gibt die schneller Antikörper bilden und wieso bei manchen Menschen die Zellenfresser die Zellmutation (Krebs) nicht mehr erkennen und so eliminieren können.

Der Imperialismus hat viel dazu beigebracht, dass es in manchen Regionen der Erde viel DNA gemischt wurde und so die Menschen widerstandsfähiger sind als z.B. in Regionen in denen ein Diktator genau da Gegenteil durchsetzen wollte. Deswegen finde es besonders wichtig, das gerade in Deutschland viele Ausländer leben um das Gleichgewicht wieder herzustellen.

Ich hoffe, dass ich mit meiner Meinung keinen vor den Kopf gestoßen habe und nicht zu weit abgeschweift bin.


----------

